# what happened to black mare white mane and tail



## jools123 (4 July 2012)

welsh d x tb
16.2hh
approx 12yrs now?
black/dark bay with white/grey mane and tail
white socks
scarring on outside of hocks
kind gentle mare
i would like to know what happened to her
i sold her to a woman with the surname grey/gray, who used stables near m25 dartfod or surrounding areas
sold approx 4yrs ago from chelmsford essex area
http://s1051.photobucket.com/albums/s425/jools234/


hope you can all see it now


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (4 July 2012)

jools123 said:



			welsh d x tb
16.2hh
approx 12yrs now?
black/dark bay with white/grey mane and tail
white socks
scarring on outside of hocks
kind gentle mare
i would like to know what happened to her
i sold her to a woman with the surname grey/gray, who used stables near m25 dartfod or surrounding areas
sold approx 4yrs ago from chelmsford essex area
http://s1051.photobucket.com/albums/s425/jools234/


hope you can all see it now
		
Click to expand...





			i sold her to a woman with the surname grey/gray
		
Click to expand...



 I pray to go it is the Gray's from Amersham or an associate of theirs


----------



## jools123 (4 July 2012)

?


----------



## LittleBlackMule (4 July 2012)

Did you not hear about the Jaimie Gray case? I believe his wife and other relatives were also involved, and if your horse went to them she would be b***dy lucky if she was alive now.


----------



## lcharles (4 July 2012)

Better known as Spindles Farm in Buckinghamshire? Definately close to the M25 / 


I'm sure that Gray is quite a common surname though x


----------



## Archangel (4 July 2012)

What an amazing colour for a horse.
Hope you find her - someone has surely seen this horse, you wouldn't forget it!


----------



## jools123 (4 July 2012)

LittleBlackMule said:



			Did you not hear about the Jaimie Gray case? I believe his wife and other relatives were also involved, and if your horse went to them she would be b***dy lucky if she was alive now. 

Click to expand...

ah yes, sorry should have said near dartford crossing, they would not have paid as much as i sold her for either

and yes she was beautiful


----------



## Amaranta (4 July 2012)

Amersham is nowhere near Dartford don't worry OP

ETA:  Your mare IS beautiful, but would she be lighter now (she looks as though she is greying)?


----------



## jools123 (5 July 2012)

she may be lighter now i am not sure these photos were taken 5yrs ago, when she was approx 8-10yrs old


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 July 2012)

I think she's not a grey as there's no grey around her eyes, plus at that age she really should be paler if she had the grey gene. I think that it could be the sabino gene (the jagged edges to her socks indicate sabino) that is causing the 'grey' mane and tail and it's known as Gulastra plume. Generally it's just the tail that is 'grey' though.

Anyhoo... after all that rambling, what I'm trying to say is that she probably looks the same colour wise as she did then. I hope that you find her.


----------



## jools123 (6 July 2012)

No she definatly was not a grey-her lighter areas were brown so she was/is a bay, but every one referred to her as black which is why i put it on here


----------



## cally6008 (6 July 2012)

name ?
freezemark ?
microchip ?


----------



## jools123 (6 July 2012)

name was ebony but most people seem to change them these days

no chip

no freezemark


----------



## jools123 (7 July 2012)

bump


----------



## Jools2345 (15 May 2013)

bumpety bump


----------



## cally6008 (15 May 2013)

photos ?
your album is set to private now so people cant see photo


----------



## Jools2345 (16 May 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3013193173787&l=90e8650e84

the only one i can find at the moment


----------

